# dvb-c receiver bild störstreifen und ton brummt was tun ?



## Wynn (8. November 2012)

habe einen dvb-c receiver von kabel deutschland dadrauf habe ich waagerechte streifen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der ton brummt

bei standbildsieht man die streifen leider nicht so gut

hatte zuerst ein noname antennenkabel da hatte ich kein brummen drauf aber da habe ich 9 sender nicht empfangen können habe also mehr geld ausgegeben für ein 3 fach geschirmtes antennenkabel mit goldkontakten und auf der packung stand was mit 110 db und für digital tv geignet da habe alle sender empfangen können aber habe ein brummen drauf.

was kann man dagegen tuen ?


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2012)

Analog oder Digital? Wie ist der Receiver am Fernseher angeschlossen?


----------



## Saji (8. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Analog oder Digital?



Hat sich die Frage nicht eigentlich schon bei "DVB-C" erledigt?


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Hat sich die Frage nicht eigentlich schon bei "DVB-C" erledigt?


Nein, denn ich kann mit "meinem" (eigentlich nur gemieteten) Receiver auch analog und digital gucken.


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

digital


----------



## Saji (9. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, denn ich kann mit "meinem" (eigentlich nur gemieteten) Receiver auch analog und digital gucken.



Dann hat's aber nichts mehr mit DVB-C zu tun. Digital Video Broadcast-Cable, da sollte selbst dir ein Licht aufgehen.

@ Kamsi: befinden sich in der Nähe deines Receivers Störquellen wie Stehlampen, Halogenscheinwerfer, Mirkowellengeräte, Atomkraftwerke oder Transformatoren? Solches Brunnen entsteht meistens durch schlecht (sehr schlecht) geschirmte Netzteile oder Elektrogeräte. Testweise einfach mal alles in der Nähe aus der Steckdose ziehen, nur TV und Receiver am Strom lassen und prüfen. Sollten die Störungen dann weg sein kannst du wieder nach und nach alles einstecken (TV dabei natürlich anlassen) und könntest dann so auf ein Gerät stoßen das wieder Störungen streut. Das steckst du dann wieder aus und wiederholst die Schritte. Was dann am Ende übrig, also vom Stromnetz getrennt, bleibt sind Geräte mit unzureichender Schirmung.

Ansonsten verkaufen Media Markt und Co auch sogenannte Mantelstromfilter die man an das Kabel zwischensteckt in dem das Signal scheinbar gestört wird. Interessant ist, dass deine Problemschilderung genau in das Einsatzgebiet eines solche Mantelstromfilters fällt. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantelstromfilter


----------



## Magogan (9. November 2012)

Normalerweise sollten an einem teuren Antennenkabel bereits Mantelstromfilter dran sein.

Bei mir ist bei allen analogen Übertragungskabeln für Ton auch ein Brummen bzw. Störgeräusch drin ... Bei der digitalen Übertragung aber nicht.

Ist der Fernseher über Scart oder über HDMI angeschlossen?

Achja, wenn ein DVB-C-Receiver auch analoge Signale verarbeiten kann, ist er trotzdem noch ein DVB-C-Receiver ^^


----------



## eMJay (9. November 2012)

Ist es noch der alte HUMAX oder schon der neu HD von SAGEM. 

Wenn es noch der alte ist dann ist es eigentlich fast normal... oder du hast meinen alten der laut Kabel Deutschland i.O. war bekommen xD

Wenn es der neue ist. Dann über HDMI anschließen dann sollte es weg sein. 
Die Streifen sehen sehr nach Scart Anschluss aus.


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

samsung 320 gb smt-c7200 festplatten receiver und habe kein hdmi anschluss am tv

alle anderen störquellen wie dect telefone und co schon abgezogen

habe mal sound muted und kurze aufnahme auf festplatten receiver gemacht und dann auf pc übertragen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=up1uTD_TLT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so sieht und hört es sich an im laufenden betrieben


mikrowelle ist in der küche und atomkraftwerke habe ich keins in der nähe

galvanischer mantelstromfilter ist bestellt


----------



## Magogan (9. November 2012)

Also, du hast den Ton ausgemacht und das Brummen ist trotzdem da? Das verwirrt mich jetzt ...


----------



## eMJay (9. November 2012)

Das hatte ich auch mal wie schon oben geschrieben (beim Humax Reciver). Da hat gar nichts gebracht. 
Es kann auch an einem scheiß Netzteil im Reciver selber liegen oder dem Stromnetz im Haus. 

Bei mir war es so extrem dass ich ein brummen und Streifen wie bei dir hatte wenn die Waschmaschine gelaufen ist. Von der Motor Bewegung! D.h. Ich hatte ein Pegel von der Waschmaschine wenn die gedreht hat oder geschleudert hat aus dem Badezimmer und aus dem TV. 
Je schneller sie lief um so schlimmer wurde es. 
Genau so war es mit den Streifen.

Egal ob ich wie bei dir den Ton ausgemacht hab oder nicht es war da. Es war nur weg wenn ich den Ton am TV ausgemacht hab was auch logisch ist. 

Ich hab alle Kabel ausgetauscht gegen teuer abgeschirmte. Es hat nichts gebracht.

Zum Schluss hatte ich bei dem neuen HD Reciver Probleme mit dem Empfang von HD Sendern weil die ach so toll Abgeschirmten Kabel voll scheiße waren. 
Erst als ein Techniker von Kabel D. da war und alles durch gemessen hat, hat er mir gesagt dass die ganzen Tollen 110db Kabel absolut nichts nutzen. Da ist das Billige oft besser als das Teuer. So war es auch Kabel wurde gegen das billige SAT Kabel aus dem Baumarkt getauscht zum Glück hab ich das Kabel nicht weg gehauen und schon waren die Probs mit dem HD Empfang weg. 

Du solltest auch drauf achten dass das Kabel an einem Stück ist. Also keine Verlängerung nutzen. Von der Dose zum Reciver ein Kabel.

Kannst auch mal versuchen das Gerät tauschen zu lassen... wen da Kabel D. mitspielt. Bei mir wollten die das nicht machen.



Magogan schrieb:


> Also, du hast den Ton ausgemacht und das Brummen ist trotzdem da? Das verwirrt mich jetzt ...



Das ist nicht verwirrend... Das Brummen ist schon im Reciver drin. Es wird schon beim entschlüsseln rein gemacht.



Wie hast du die Aufnahme übertragen?


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

http://www.amazon.de...52497004&sr=8-2

damit

das komische ist derzeit hatte von 16 bis 18 uhr internet störung - amazon.de,steam.com und paar andere websiten gingen nicht plus steam client und wow client inzwischen gehts wieder und ich habe jetzt weniger waagerechte streifen kaum sichtbar und der brummen ist nicht mehr so laut.

hatte ja gestern in der system info nachgeschaut stand folgendes bei empfangsstärke

Donnerstag

tuner 1 : 57 db
tuner 2 : 47 db
tuner 3 : 57 db
tuner 4 : 48 db

Freitag 16 uhr

tuner 1 : 50 db
tuner 2 : 53 db
tuner 3 : 58 db
tuner 4 : 51 db

Tuner 3 ist seit 19 uhr übrigens sogar auf 52 db runter 

ich hoffe mal morgen kommt der mantelstromfilter an und das kabel ist am stück an beiden enden mit ferrit kern der wohl nichts brachte - der von amazon hat eine galvanische trennung - media markt und saturn
verkaufen keinen galvanischen mantelstromfilter mehr nur noch antennenkabel mit ferrit kern.

vorher hatte ich von saturn halt ein noname kabel für 8,99 &#8364; aber da waren wohl die 15 meter zu lang da hatte ich kein brummen und keine störstreifen aber auf 9 sender die antennen fehlermeldung

umtausch machen die nicht - telefon hotline sagt tv ist kaputt - email support sagt hauskabel muss neu justiert werden ^^

meinst ich soll das teure kabel dann zurückgeben ?

techniker müsste ich die 99 euro selbst zahlen weil wie gesagt kabel deutschland sagt ich schuld ^^


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2012)

Damit ich mir sicher bin.

Hast du das nur wenn du es an den PC überträgst oder auch am TV selber?


So viel ich weiß sollen es so 60 bis 70 db sein.

Nehme einfach mal das Kabel was beim Reciver dabei war die 2 Meter oder was es sind, schließe es dann an und schaue mal die db werte an. Wenn es mit dem Kabel nicht mehr sind dann liegt es an Kabel D. Da muss dann der verstärker hoch geschraubt werden oder gegen einen stärkeren getauscht.


----------



## Saji (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...52497004&sr=8-2
> 
> damit
> 
> das komische ist derzeit hatte von 16 bis 18 uhr internet störung - amazon.de,steam.com und paar andere websiten gingen nicht plus steam client und wow client inzwischen gehts wieder und ich habe jetzt weniger waagerechte streifen kaum sichtbar und der brummen ist nicht mehr so laut.



Gestern gab's massive Störungen bei Kabel Deutschland. Alle KDler sind reihenweise aus GW2 rausgeflogen, im Ladebildschirm hängen geblieben oder kamen gar nicht erst rein. Der Netzmonitor von heise.de verzeichnete passend dazu eine bundesweite Stötung bei KD. ( http://www.heise.de/netze/netzwerk-tools/imonitor-internet-stoerungen/stoerungsmeldungen-suchen/?from_date=09.11.2012&to_date=10.11.2012&provider_id=146&vorwahl=&region_id=&stoerungsart_id=&zugangsart_id= )


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

am tv auch und ich kann nicht das von kabel deutschland nehmen weil tv anderes zimmer als dose


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> am tv auch und ich kann nicht das von kabel deutschland nehmen weil tv anderes zimmer als dose


Kurz ins andere Zimmer stellen zum Testen? ^^


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2012)

Bei mir sind es sogar
Tuner 1 67db
Tuner 2 62db
Tuner 3 65db 
Tuner 4 68db


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

magogan wenn du mein tv ins wohnzimmer trägst nicht jeder hat reiche eltern ^^

wielang ist den dein kabel emjay ?

wie gesagt seit gestern bildstreifen fast nicht sehbar brummen besser nur manchmal hackt das bild jetzt 

mal schauen wann der galvanische manteldings kommt ^^


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2012)

5- 10 Meter und 20-30 vom Verstärker. Hab aber soviel ich weis den stärksten den es für ein Haus gibt. 

Wie gesagt es kann sein dass dein Verstärker scheisse eingestellt ist. Das sollte aber Kabel D. machen. 

Du solltest wirklich mal den tv an die Kabel Dose stellen und das kurze Kabel mal testen. So kannst du Kabel D. dafür verantwortlich machen. 

Bild Ausfälle solltest du eben falls keine haben. Das liegt wohl an der schlechten Signal Stärke.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

atm spinnt der tuner mal wieder total - 

1) 49 db
2) 58 db
3) 51 db
4) 53 db

streifen sich auch wieder sichtbarer zum abend hin

mal in wohnzimmer an den flachbild tv angeschlossen via hdmi da sind es

1) 49 db
2) 55 db
3) 55 db
4) 48 db

und keine streifen und kein brummen und sonst nichts aber das bringt mir halt wenig weil ich die meiste zeit im 
anderen zimmer bin und dort arbeite und da auch tv schauen sehen will aber da kein platz für einen grossen tv habe 

blöde galvanische mantelstromfilter ist immer noch nicht da hoffe der kommt montag endlich mal da

mal wenn filter nicht hilft montag billiges 7,5 meter kabel kaufen oder nen 5 meter und dann noch das 1,5 meter kabel ranpackte ob dann der empfang besser ist


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2012)

Das wird ein Kurzschluss an der Scart Buchse sein oder so was in der art. So hört es sich an. 

Evtl noch zum Vergleich im Wohnzimmer einmal mit HDMI und einmal mit Scart anschließen wenn da bei Scart wider das Brummen da ist kann es nur das sein. 

Dann bei Kabel D. anrufen den das so sagen und einen neuen Receiver verlangen.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

atm läuft er via cinch brummen ist noch leicht da und je nach tageszeit streifen stärker oder schwächer

der scart anschluss hatte so ne weisse schmiere hinten dranne als ich ihn ausgepackt hatte 

mal schauen ob morgen der filter angekommt

und ob kabel deutschland da zustimmt ? die sagen doch nur dann schauen sie doch via hdmi im wohnzimmer


----------



## eMJay (12. November 2012)

Kannst ja sagten dass du es an einem monotor mit HDMI getestet hast 

Scart und cinch ist beim Ton das gleiche. Links rechts und Grund. 

Es wird alles von digital auf analog umgewandelt und da ist das Problem.

Du kannst evtl. Noch einen Test machen. Dein Reciver hat doch eine Festplatte? Dann kannst du da so es Streifen und Brummen gibt was aufnehmen und dann über HDMI abspielen. Nicht dass es an deinen Scart bzw. Cinch Kabeln liegt.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

mantelstromfilter mit galvanischer trennung kam endlich heute an

kein brummen keine störstreifen dafür auf 9 sender entweder kein empfang oder gestörter empfang wenn am receiver dranne

zum bsp kabel 1 classic kein empfang mehr da ist laut system info der tuner 3 und 4 auf 34 db runter 

und garkein empfang wenn an antennendose

teures kabel zurückgeben und mit einem 5 meter plus 2 meter kabel probieren ?


----------



## eMJay (13. November 2012)

http://www.kdgforum....=25495&start=10 ^^

Die sollen das Signal hoch schrauben.


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> http://www.kdgforum....=25495&start=10 ^^
> 
> Die sollen das Signal hoch schrauben.


Ich glaube, du hast den Thread von Wrynn aus dem Kabel Deutschland Forum verlinkt xD


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

2 forum sind immer gut halt ^^

kann das kabel deutschland per fernwartung oder nur direkt im haus ?


----------



## Saji (13. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> 2 forum sind immer gut halt ^^
> 
> kann das kabel deutschland per fernwartung oder nur direkt im haus ?



Ich schätze mal im Haus weil sie dafür wohl an den zentralen Fernsehverteiler müssen. Jedenfalls war das bei uns so als die Nachbarn arge Probleme mit ihrem Internet über KD hatten (und bis heute haben). Auch ein Grund warum ich hier kein Internet über KD will, bei den uralten Kabeln im Haus (Baujahr '69) ist mir das alles viel zu unsicher.  Originalzitat vom Techniker als er damals den Verteiler auf dem Speicher sah: "Was ist denn das?!" ^^ Das aber nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## eMJay (13. November 2012)

Ist bei mir nicht anders Haus ist Baujahr 1912 oder so.... Die Kabel liegen auch schon 30 Jahre drin wenn nicht länger. Trotzdem geht es und das viel stabiler als jeder DSL Leitung. Die haben bei mir beim ersten mal auch Bauklötze gestaunt als sie die Technik gesehen haben die verbaut war. Nun sind alle Weichen und Verteiler ausgetauscht. Es wurde ein Verstärker eingebaut. Und es funktioniert alles mit den alten Kabeln! Nur als ich ein Super Duper 40 Euro für 10 Meter Kabel verlegt habe hab ich Probleme gehabt beim Empfang einiger Sender. Dieser ist aber auch schon gegen ein billiges getauscht worden.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

die beim anderen forum meinen ich soll dir verteiler dose wechseln aber das mir bissel zu kompliziert ^^

mal brief an kabel deutschland geschrieben was der standard für ist empfangspegel ist dann brief an vermieter und wenn der sich weigert dann weiger ich mich bei der nächsten nebenkostenerhöhung 

weil bis jetzt gibts ja noch kein gesetz das mir vorschreibt wo ich tv schauen darf ^^


----------



## Saji (13. November 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ist bei mir nicht anders Haus ist Baujahr 1912 oder so.... Die Kabel liegen auch schon 30 Jahre drin wenn nicht länger. Trotzdem geht es und das viel stabiler als jeder DSL Leitung. Die haben bei mir beim ersten mal auch Bauklötze gestaunt als sie die Technik gesehen haben die verbaut war. Nun sind alle Weichen und Verteiler ausgetauscht. Es wurde ein Verstärker eingebaut. Und es funktioniert alles mit den alten Kabeln! Nur als ich ein Super Duper 40 Euro für 10 Meter Kabel verlegt habe hab ich Probleme gehabt beim Empfang einiger Sender. Dieser ist aber auch schon gegen ein billiges getauscht worden.



Mit dem Unterschied das bei uns das selbe vorgenommen wurde aber unsere Nachbarn mittlerweile auf Telekom umgestiegen sind weil über KD selbst mit der erneuerten Hausanlage nichts stabiles zusammenkommt. Aber ein gutes hatte das alles: der digitale Fernsehempfang ist seitdem recht gut. Reicht mir aber, schaue eh nur Syfy, History (Ancient Aliens!!! Ich liebe den Kerl mit der zerwuschelten Frisur) und Animax und Internet kommt aus der Telefondose.

Bei uns ist es da wohl wie bei den Automaten im Krankenhaus. Wenn aus einem Automaten sowohl Kaffee als auch Hühnersuppe kommt kann es nicht schmecken. ^^


----------

